# Taking down the biggest hardwood in Seattle



## SENC (Dec 2, 2015)

A 2 year old video some of you may have seen - but, WOW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 2, 2015)

Whatever that guy gets paid, it ain't enough.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2015)

saw a lucas set up Monday that could slab this. Cool tree..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2015)

daaaaammmmmmm....that's awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2015)

I worked for a tree service that used a crane like that to remove tree's. Was very fast, efficient, and safe. Put a climber in the tree or in a bucket lift, attach the crane to the top of the tree branch, cut it off and drop the end right on the chipper. Super fast, anything 18 inches or less went in the chipper. I was a ground man, I manned the ropes, cleared debris, and ran the saws to buck logs and feed the chipper. Plus I drove the trucks and repaired all of the equipment. I loved it, if I hadn't gotten so old I'd still be doing it. I also would score a log once in a while. But that was really before I started milling. I worked for another service without a crane and we did everything with ropes, I was a ground man again. My job was to protect the climber. His job was not to drop stuff on my head, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2015)

Huge logs out of that tree!!! Very manly operation. Good views of Seattle in the background. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2015)

That tree climbing looks like a young man's job for sure. Any one know the species? Madrone?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2015)

Elm. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That tree climbing looks like a young man's job for sure. Any one know the species? Madrone?


 Elm- probably american- It was dead. Our big west coast ones are finally biting the bullet.


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 3, 2015)

That is some big wood right there. That guy climbing must have a separate harness just for his gigantic balls. I love how at about 5 minutes in he stops to take a pic of his saw against the Seattle skyline.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 3, 2015)

The sad part is that he can "walk" around in a tree better than I can on flat ground.
The closest I've come to anything like that was working under a helicopter and I'm here to say I was more than a little nervous then.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Elm- probably american- It was dead. Our big west coast ones are finally biting the bullet.


I've seen some big Elms, but they were never that tall, and had wide crowns. That one must have been pruned a lot and had nowhere to go but straight up...


----------



## gvwp (Dec 6, 2015)

Very impressive indeed.


----------

